# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Файловый сервер со всеми вытекающими...

## Admenistrator

Добрый вечер камрады!
Дайте совет по поводу  приобритения сервера.
Будет служить в качестве файлового сервака. 1 С и прочего контента.
Я много на слышал о DEPO  о том что они не ахти- постоянно чтото отваливается, да и сам сталкивался с этим.
Что скажете по поводу HP  как они в деле?
Что имеем?
Парк компьютеров на 80 юзверей. у каждого будет доступ на определённую шару.Он же будет служить бэкапом. Собираюсь поднять на нём рейд 0. ну и прочие танцы  с бубном.
В основном интересуют проверенные временем бренды.
Всем спасибо за внимание.:)

----------


## Неадекватный

А продукцию от Dell смотрели? =) Они у меня везде, дома, в кармане и на работе в том числе сервачёк стоит...

----------


## Kulёma

*Admenistrator*
Тов. АдмЕнистратор, без обид, но с таким ником я бы Вам сервак не доверил:D

Из опыта: HP это лучшее что есть на рынке (САНы в оборот не берём), по ряду причин они на 3 корпуса опережают существующие аналоги, и Дэлл не исключение (кстати, американский Дэлл вы врятли сможете купить в России, в таком случае вы получите технику типа Дэпо, если же таки купите, то фиг потом замените вышедшие из строя детали, геморой да и только.)

Почему НР лучшие читайте в обзорах, я не буду распыляться, но это факт.
Так что "Учи матчасть!", дорогой коллега!:D

----------

